# Trap test #2...................



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

While you're thinking about trap test #1 try this one.......Who knows about this one?






​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

or this one...........​​




​


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not me, I know its property of Colorado and wonder if there a reward ?, LOL Just put glasses on and could read the first,lol

United states of what?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Do they belong to state trappers?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

these did belong to government trappers at on time.................


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Pic #2 is a Victor Double long spring.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok a Victor Gov. Wolf Trap from Colorado... did I win? I know it wasn't Jedediah Smiths...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

picture 2 is a Victor DLS, although it's a government trap it's not a Wolf trap. Any other size guesses? In the days of government trappers it was one of the most popular sizes for them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's hard to tell in a pic but I will say it's a Victor #2 DLS...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

And I have a Victor #2 DLS... if the "V" was offset in the pan I would say a Victor #4 but I can't see the pan.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've not shown the pan yet, it would give it away. Not a #2 or #4.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

AZ, more clues.......the traps in both pictures have cast jaws and in the first picture the square post mount........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

for beaver? I just got rid of one awhile back and cant remember the Number on the pan, lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

could be used for beaver, but was mainly used land trapping..........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a Victor #3 DLS Coyote trap...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Close enough AZ, the trap in the second picture is a Victor #3N DLS and the trap in the first picture is a Newhouse #3. Both were made by the same company, Oneida Community.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's a very good article about Newhouse and Victor traps from Trapper & Predator Caller:

http://www.trapperpredatorcaller.com/article-index/oneida-traps-from-religious-commune-to-biggest-trap-company-in-the-world​


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx 220 you were killing me lol...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I have not checked in here for a while but they are very cool traps. Seems like the most common government trap size was the number 3. Most of the ones i have seen are Victor or Newhouse. Wish I would have seen all these new threads earlier!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

coyotejon said:


> I have not checked in here for a while but they are very cool traps. Seems like the most common government trap size was the number 3. Most of the ones i have seen are Victor or Newhouse. Wish I would have seen all these new threads earlier!!


you're correct coyotejon, the #3 was the most popular government trap used. I plan on doing some more old (wall hanger) trap pictures and history over the next couple of weeks. I also need to get back on the call collecting post, I've added several calls to my collection since I posted to that thread.


----------

